# SR20 B15 quality?



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Are the 00-01 SR20 SE's plagued with the same little problems that have given the Spec's a bad reputation? What about the 1.8L B15's? I like to think my B13 is damn near bulletproof. I think the B14's have pretty much the same excellent build quality, so I'm just wondering if the Specs have just had some quirks or if all B15's weren't quite as well worked out? What kind of problems have people had or not had with their non-QR25 B15 Sentra?

(I'm referring to things I've read like broken dipsticks, cell phone chargers messing with the electrics, not really QR25 specific problems.)

I'll search for it, but if anybody feels like mentioning mods that are/aren't available for a B15 SR20 I'm curious about that too.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

The engine itself doesn't have any problems. The B15 (Spec-Vs included) cars in general though have had quite a few recalls. The RR SR20 is a good motor, although lacking the wider powerband of the B13 and even B14 SE-Rs. Its a little weaker internally, but not as bad as the QR25DE.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

only b15 engine that really has had any significant problems is the QR25.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

My car has been into the dealership for warranty work all of one time, for a broken plastic clip that holds the side molding on. 5 min later I was back on the road and it hasn't been in since, and I have 40k miles. I've never experienced any of the quirks that people are complaining about with the se-r (cell phone thing, bad paint, dipsticks breaking, etc). My only complaint is about all the damn rattles, then again I have i/h/e/mm and a pretty sick system, so I guess rattles are inevitable.


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Oy, the B15's just seem like such a crap shoot to me. (No pun intended.) Some people have had basically no problems while others can barely keep theirs on the road. Oh well, I got at least a year before I'm going to replace my 93 XE, I just like to look so that when the time (meaning money) comes, I know exactly what to and not to look for. Maybe I'll look for a nicely used 99 with an SR20, or see what the B16's have to offer. Then again, it'd be nice to cash in my GM card points, but there's not much from the General that I'd consider, cept maybe a Colorado Sport. Ah it's fun to daydream, plus when the time comes to look seriously I'll be nicely educated thanks to you guys.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

BikerFry said:


> Oy, the B15's just seem like such a crap shoot to me. (No pun intended.)



With the 02 SE-R's it pretty much is, but the SE and (G)XE have very few problems. They aren't even in the same category really


----------



## Fallz (Oct 27, 2003)

Seems to me from what I've heard things are hit or miss... Either you get a ride that doesnt seem to ever fail or you get a POS for a hunk of money and don't get to drive it because it goes to the shop. Heard many a time where once brought into the shop for a warranty service the owner is left scratching his head weeks later when they still dont have thier car back and this is across the board not even on just the Specs or the SERs or even Sentras .. Pathfinders Etc... My 03 Spec hasn't given me a bit of worry in the 11K miles that have been put on it. A point to notice is that there are many people out there who drive thier Sentra and never come on the board, I would imagine that over half the people here are coming to find out if they are the only one with that "little rattle" or whatever the problem is. Not much you can do about buyin a car that test drives well and then goes to hell i guess you just gotta hope the big Nissan man in the sky is with you when you put up the downpayment...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

BikerFry said:


> Oy, the B15's just seem like such a crap shoot to me. (No pun intended.) Some people have had basically no problems while others can barely keep theirs on the road. Oh well, I got at least a year before I'm going to replace my 93 XE, I just like to look so that when the time (meaning money) comes, I know exactly what to and not to look for. Maybe I'll look for a nicely used 99 with an SR20, or see what the B16's have to offer. Then again, it'd be nice to cash in my GM card points, but there's not much from the General that I'd consider, cept maybe a Colorado Sport. Ah it's fun to daydream, plus when the time comes to look seriously I'll be nicely educated thanks to you guys.



that colorado sport can come iwth an inline 5 with like 200hp, isn't it around that?


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Yep, optional engine is a 220 hp 225 ft-lb I5 with and a standard 5 speed. They took that new I6 they originall put in the trailblazer makin 270 horse and hacksawed off a cylinder. They hack sawed off 2 cylinders for the base engine. Plus it's sweet looking! It's supposed to weigh about 3100 pounds with the manual, so those online calculators say it could run the quarter mile as quick as high 14's. Not bad for a pickup. I'm tempted to cash in my $3000 GM card earnings and go american for that little beauty.

BTW, General opinion seems to be not to go Subaru... why? Build quality issues like the Spec? (I'm thinkin Impreza or Legacy sedan, not the WRX. They're too expensive, and everyone and their sister's got one.) A Dodge Stratus R/T seems pretty sweet too though...


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

BikerFry said:


> BTW, General opinion seems to be not to go Subaru... why? Build quality issues like the Spec?


I haven't heard that and I've been on car forums for almost 2 years. In fact I'm planning on going with a Subaru for my next car


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

If you're talking about the WRX, yes, it has issues, just like the SE-Rs of today and the past. WRX trannies seem to not like harsh treatment at all. I think there was also some engine issue, although I can't exactly remember what it was. STi seems to be a whole different ball game though. That's why you see WRX guys upgrading to STi stuff. All that is wrong with the WRX is corrected on the STi.


----------



## Scissors (Mar 24, 2003)

Problems in the few months I've owned an SE-R:

Bent rim w/ blown tire (clearly not a manufacturing issue)
Two rear bumpers destroyed due to being hit (likewise)
Battery died
"Holder" to left of steering wheel keeps falling off
Recall for Cat (but I haven't taken it in yet, been lucky so far anyway)


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Naw, no WRX. I don't mind my stock GA16, so I'm sure I'd be happy with an all motor subaru. Plus everybody and their sister's got a WRX. I like the Legacy GT sedan in particular. I like that it's a little bigger than a compact so the odds are a little more even in a crash, and IMO it's really good looking. Probably have enough power for me, but I like to tinker so there is some aftermarket support, right? Basic stuff like CAI and headers, maybe a pulley, stuff like that. I really like the Colorado too though. I'll have to wait and see what kind of quality comes off the line the first year.


----------



## Standard Games (Dec 7, 2003)

As long as you are on quality issues...........god GM blows. And Ford and Chrysler. Well, except for the cars and parts that they bought from real car makers.


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Yeah, as much as I love American cars, they really can't hold a candle to the Japanese for quality. That's one of the reasons I like the Stratus R/T: It's one of the few American midsized with a stick, it actually looks good, haha and best of all it's got a Mitsu 3.0 in it. The more I think about it, the more that might be my next vehicle. I'd get a Colorado cuz I have no problem with American trucks, but I dunno about gettin 22 mpg on a good day when I drive like 20k a year. Oh well, pretty soon there won't be Japanese/American/whatever cars. The R/T has a Mitsu engine, the B14's were built in Tennessee and now they're in Mexico, etc. It's just gonna get to the point when it's too general to say a car is from a single country. All we'll be able to say is that we bought a car who's world headquarters is in Japan, or America, or Whatever. Or we can just say we have a car that was made in Japan, and America, and Mexico, and Taiwan, and Korea, and...

OK Time to look up the gas mileage of a Stratus R/T Coupe...


----------



## Standard Games (Dec 7, 2003)

I'd rather have an Element instead of that Chevy.


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

why?


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

I have had my B15 SE since May-June of 2000. I have had very minor warranty work done, NOTHING engine/trannywise at all. The B15 SE is definitely apart from the '02+ SE-R/Spec V's. I'm pretty proud of my ride. I know people are picky with powerband this, peak WHP that..but here's one of my dyno sheets with intake/header/catback/pullies/advanced timing/mobil 1 @ approx. 25,000 miles:










I think as far as power, it makes a comparable power increase just like all the other SR20's. The lower number is with intake and exhaust only.

I'm really happy with my B15 SE.


----------

